# Dateinamen in Batch-Dateien



## v_rschne (3. Juli 2003)

Hallo leute

Ich habe ein Problem: Wie ist es mir möglich in einer Batch-Datei einen Ordner zu öffnen, dessen Name mehr als 8 Zeichen beinhaltet? (konkret "Dokumente und Einstellungen"). Der herkömmliche Trick von DOS "dokume~1" funktioniert leider nicht.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich dieses Problem bewältigen kann?

Danke und Gruss


----------



## Erpel (3. Juli 2003)

Also, ich hab alles was mir eingefallen ist getestet.
Hat nich funktioniert.
Aber
Wenn du sie unter Windows nutzen willst kannste einfach nen Link zu der auszuführenden Datei erstellen und den per batch aufrufen. Musst nur bedenken an den Namen der Verknüpfung die von win nicht angezeigte Endung .lnk anzuhängen. (hab ich z.b. mal gemacht da hab ich IE, Outlook Express und Trillian mit einem Klick geöffnet)

Ansonsten weiß vielleicht jemand anderes wie es geht.
ob win Verknüpfungen unter dos arbeiten weiß ich net aber ich denke nein


----------



## Neurodeamon (3. Juli 2003)

Es sollte eigentlich gehen wenn Du es so schreibst, wie Du es schon getan hast, z. B.:


```
@echo off
cd "Dokumente und Einstellungen"
; oder
cd "c:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\USER\Eigene Dateien"
```

Wenn Du Win2k oder XP hast, kannst Du für die Tab-Taste einstellen, das die Befehle und Dateinamen komplettiert, die Du angefangen hast. Lange Dateinamen werden in Anführungsstriche gesetzt. Habe bisher keine Probleme damit gehabt.


----------



## Erpel (3. Juli 2003)

Cool
Werd ich mir merken.
Danke


----------

